# hie everyone



## jjmandingo (Mar 7, 2011)

just wanted to introduce myself and i hope i'm on the right path to getting all the help in becoming a successful bodybuilder.jus wish i knew where to get thec most effective supps


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Its not all about supps. More importantly concentrate on diet  Supps are good for pre-post workout and times when its hard to consume real food though. Extreme Nutrition/Bulk powders are good companies to get your supps from (Speaking from experience).


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Its not all about supps. More importantly concentrate on diet  Supps are good for pre-post workout and times when its hard to consume real food though. Extreme Nutrition/Bulk powders are good companies to get your supps from (Speaking from experience).


Agree with matt sort out your training and diet then think about supplementing your diet!!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Mandingo, you get 25% off at Extreme Nutrition when buying supps, just follow the link below.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to the house


----------



## jjmandingo (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome and the advice.I realised that mst people put a little info about themselves before hand and i absolutely forgot that.well here it is

I'm 28,complete beginner(well i've tried a mass gain supp but i spent most of my time bloated and unable to consume anything else

I'm 5.8'' ,67kgs(10st) so i'm pretty small and i really struggle to put on any mass.help me out someone!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

:welcome: mate

To really pack on some size you need to be training like a powerlifter, that means learning the big three lifts which are Dead lift,squat and bench press.Once you've mastered the technique for these lifts you can begin to start adding some weight to the bar and the weight to your body will follow.

Read a book called "BRAWN" by a guy called Stuart McRobert to get you started.


----------

